# Slightly swollen anus otherwise acting completely normal



## durby (Mar 4, 2012)

I tried getting a picture, but he wasn't having it. I have an electric yellow lab with a slightly protruding anus. He is acting completely normal, though. Should I be concerned?

I immediately started watching his appetite... hungry as ever. Watched him move sand around his favorite cave and chase some other, bigger fish away... not lethargic. Breathing normally. Not fat bellied or swollen anywhere but the anus. I did an immediate treatment for parasites and then have stopped feeding since (it was just last night I discovered it, though, so I've only skipped one feeding at this point). I don't know what to do. Suggestions? It's not bloat if they eat and aren't swollen, right?


----------



## kenko (Jan 19, 2012)

You sure it's not an elongated egg tube?


----------



## durby (Mar 4, 2012)

kenko said:


> You sure it's not an elongated egg tube?


hmmm. i hadn't thought of that. it's possible. i assumed this was a male, but that's simply because it's the biggest. they are still fairly young and i haven't vented them, because i'm not attempting to breed them. sexist me.



if that IS the case, is there anything i can do?


----------



## Reemer (Mar 14, 2012)

If it's internal parasites I think you want to feed them food mixed with metro. They usually have to eat the food to get rid of the parasites, if I'm not mistaken.


----------



## kenko (Jan 19, 2012)

If it is an egg tube, then just let it be. A picture would surely help though...


----------



## lilcountrygal (Dec 27, 2011)

How long does the egg tube stay out? days? hours?


----------



## durby (Mar 4, 2012)

Reemer said:


> If it's internal parasites I think you want to feed them food mixed with metro. They usually have to eat the food to get rid of the parasites, if I'm not mistaken.


The parasite treatment I gave them was last night when I fed them. It says treat every 2 days, so if figured I'd skip feeding between treatments so I could be sure they all got some of the medicated food.


----------



## durby (Mar 4, 2012)

kenko said:


> If it is an egg tube, then just let it be. A picture would surely help though...


i know, lol. i'll try again when i get home to snap a picture. he was being very camera shy and hid in his hole when i popped out the camera this morning.


----------



## durby (Mar 4, 2012)

This is the best I can do. Dang fish can find a million ways to twist it's bum away from me. You can kinda see it here, but it looks a bit worse than this in person. It does seem a bit better since last night, so hopefully an egg tube?


----------



## GTZ (Apr 21, 2010)

durby said:


> It does seem a bit better since last night, so hopefully an egg tube?


That would be my guess. Post back if the condition worsens.


----------



## durby (Mar 4, 2012)

GTZ said:


> durby said:
> 
> 
> > It does seem a bit better since last night, so hopefully an egg tube?
> ...


Totally gone this morning. Whew! Seems I freaked out too early. I just HATE losing even one fish.

:thumb:


----------



## kenko (Jan 19, 2012)

Yes, you should watch that as jumping to conclusions and overreacting can at times be more detrimental - especially if meds and other treatments are introduced. But glad it's cool.


----------

